# Why do I hate being taken care of?



## Maria321 (Nov 4, 2013)

These past few days, I've realized that I hate when people baby me. Honestly, I'm not sure if it's a problem or if that's just who I am? For example, the other day I was playing Yugioh online with a friend and I kept asking for rematches. Though, he eventually stopped dueling and nagged me to do my homework because it'd be important for me. It kind of put me off especially after he said "I'm just trying to help." And he did that again today after refusing to play a game at all because I hadn't done my essay. I said that I would do it later and he again said, "I don't know, It's up to you, I tried to help." Which made me want to escape.

I felt bad and eventually did start my homework and my other friend messaged me asking if I was done with it and I told him no because I had alot more to do. So then he said, "Ok goodnight, Don't stay up too late." And I'm sitting here wondering why the hell I hated him saying that. 

All I could think when both of them said that was, "Ugh, don't try to take care of me." And I'm not exactly sure why. It might be because in middle school, I had people pull pranks on me such as "Oh your crush wants to meet you by the bench after school." and I'd become the laughing stock of the whole school after I actually went. They'd also pretend to care for me as a friend when they really were just sympathizing me or just wanted to feel like a nice person. All in all, there have been many instances where people have said that they love me but that turned out to be wrong. 

I guess, overall it might just be because I'm not used to it or I have trouble believing that people actually care for me. I mean, I appreciate when my parents and older siblings do it in fact I expect it, but just not when anyone outside that circle does it. Yeah, I'm thinking I just don't trust their words saying that they were trying to help and implying that they care. They could very well be doing it because they want to feel nice or they sympathize me. Guess it's trust issues. 

Anyway, does this happen to any of you guys, can you relate? Tell me what you think.


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe he does care for you and doesn't want to see you fail. I didn't have anyone like that and I wish I did. I don't think you should take it in a negative way.


----------



## Maria321 (Nov 4, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Seems like you've answered your own question.
> 
> It's also possible that you're irrationally irritated by harmless things others say to you, such condition is usually referred to as being a teenager.


Yes, that could also be a theory. Aha


----------



## Maria321 (Nov 4, 2013)

luffyenvelope said:


> Maybe he does care for you and doesn't want to see you fail. I didn't have anyone like that and I wish I did. I don't think you should take it in a negative way.


Yes, you're definately right. Sometimes I convince myself that they actually care, but part of me still doesn't want to believe it. Though, you're right. Maybe I should just stop overthinking and appreciate it.


----------



## Sorrows (Dec 12, 2013)

Whenever people do things like that to me it makes me feel bad and guilty because I feel like I don't deserve anything from anyone. I suppose I have a lot of self hatred for myself.


----------

